# Общий раздел > Образование и развитие > Непознанное >  Битва экстрасенсов: ложь или правда?

## Asteriks

*Что Вы думаете по поводу этой передачи? Одни говорят - обман, другие - правда. А как оно на самом деле? Мне нравится смотреть эту передачу, но сомнения берут в правдивости того, что нам показывают.*

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

Шоу, со всеми вытекающими...

----------


## Asteriks

Но персонажи ведь реальные?

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

Какбэ да, этакое реалити...

----------


## Asteriks

Вопрос возник у меня: если человек на самом деле экстрасенс, станет ли он ради популярности участвовать в этом шоу? Каковы мотивы?

----------


## Sanych

Верю. Смотрел много, были действительно толковые экстрасенсы.

Зачем? По разному. Амбиции, слава, лишний повод для рекламы. А ещё для некоторых это отличный опыт, которого они в жизни не найдут.

----------


## Irina

Смотрю эту передачу часто . Верю потому что сталкивалась с такими людьми в жизни.
Иногда это способ доказать другим что экстрасенсы действительно существуют, попробовать свои силы в сравнении с другими, иногда тщеславие и пиар.

----------


## multiarc

Физики вам ответят более точно : такое возможно, но вероятность передачи "данных" без потерь таким каналом стремиться к 0.

----------


## Asteriks

Если следственные органы обращаются в самых безнадёжных случаях к экстрасенсам (у нас в Беларуси сомнительно, но читала о Кремлёвских экстрасенсах), то видимо нужно верить.

----------


## multiarc

> Если следственные органы обращаются в самых безнадёжных случаях к экстрасенсам (у нас в Беларуси сомнительно, но читала о Кремлёвских экстрасенсах), то видимо нужно верить.


Ну... ничего удивительного =). Надувательство сильная штука. И неподверженных этому совсем, людей нет ).

Добавлено:
Экстрасенсы просто могли быть более осведомлёнными в составе приступления и вместо того, чтобы сотрудничать нормально, заработали ещё и денег =). Вот вам и вся экстрасенсорика .

----------


## Asteriks

*multiarc*, мне импонирует Ваше мнение, не потому, что с ним согласна, а потому как Вы его имеете. Однако оно вызвало у меня противно-злорадный смех. Потому как в сверх способности человека верю.

----------


## multiarc

. Я тоже верю в сверх способности человека, но никак не эсктрасенсорные.

----------


## Asteriks

Отчего же? Вот стукнет кого-то током или другой какой инцидент приключится - и вот вам, пожалуйста, открылся третий глаз  Активизировались скрытые возможности человека. Сенсоры заработали.

----------


## multiarc

Ну это уже не экстрасенсорные способности, это совершенно другое восприятие мира. Более тонкое или наоборот более грубое, оставляющее только самые важные детали. Но ни о каких чтений мыслей либо видений о том, что происходит на огромном расстоянии. К слову о теме: феномен Ванги очень интересен для рассмотрения.

----------


## Asteriks

Хм.. слишком категорично заявляешь. Доказательства в студию. 
Я так мыслю, что экстрасенсорика есть более тонкое восприятие материй, в том числе невидимых в обычном состоянии обычному человеку.

----------


## multiarc

Есть определение :



> Экстрасенсорное восприятие (экстрасенсо́рика) (от лат. extra — «сверх», «вне»; sensus — «чувство») — формы восприятия, использующее неизвестные (или кажущиеся таковыми) органы чувств и/или мало изученные механизмы восприятия


На счёт просто нарушений вот продолжение статьи.



> В некоторых случаях явления рассматриваемые как экстрасенсорное восприятие, в локальных ограничениях по отношению к реципиенту, могут проявляться при особом состоянии синестезии, обусловленной сохранением целостности синаптических мостиков в нервной системе, что иногда возникает на фоне аномалий ее развития. Как следствие у человека подверженного подобной аномалии возможно проявление более тонкого восприятия и иллюзий видения биополя.


Источник : Википедия. Пусть и не надёжный источник, доступа к другому на данный момент не имею.

Т.е. предполагается наличие каких-то неизвестных органов чувств или механизмов восприятия. Собственно почему не известных, если это "реально" как заявляют некоторые люди. Они это делать могут, а доказать как и почему это невозможно? Я за другое восприятие мира, оно отклонено от нормального, но это не значит что оно неправильное, оно просто другое. И это не экстрасенсорика. Это просто другое восприятие мира. Но в любом случае людям свойственно верить в непонятное, неизученное и т.п. Это нормально. Ничего против Вас лично не имею, я всего лишь выражаю своё мнение.

----------


## Asteriks

Спасибо, что не застрелил меня на месте. Это хорошо, что не имеешь ничего лично против))
Интересная точка зрения. Короче, кто по другому видит мир - тот псих. Утрировала, но ты это имел в виду? Видение мира, отличное от обычного? Ну, раз не как все, значит псих. А не экстрасенс.

----------


## multiarc

Человек с другим восприятием это человек просто с другим восприятием))). И всё. Психи тема отдельная, а экстрасенсы это не просто другое восприятие (по определению), это ещё и использование каких-то мифических органов. Не исключено что они есть, но восприятие при их наличии поменятся по идее не должно. Должно появится что-то в добавок к мировосприятию. Оно будет другим, но не настолько коренным образом.

----------


## vova230

Экстрасенсорика - сверхчувственное восприятие. Следовательно экстрасенс - человек обладающий таким сверхчувственным восприятием.
В Битве экстрасенсов соревнуются не экстрасенсы, я ясновидящие. Потому как суперчувство может помочь уловить например запах крови, но рассказать о прошлом человека не поможет никакое чувство. Особенно если это рассказывается по фотографии которая не имеет прямого отношения к проишедшим событиям.
Да, Битва это шоу, но этого требует формат телевидения, но существуют реальные люди могущие действительно показать подобное.

----------


## multiarc

> Да, Битва это шоу, но этого требует формат телевидения, но существуют реальные люди могущие действительно показать подобное


Пример с доказательством в студию.

----------


## vova230

> Пример с доказательством в студию.


Перед вами.

----------


## multiarc

А доказательство?))

----------


## vova230

Видел сон. Человека, которого не знал. Он умер через месяц после этого. Я опоздал, не сумел предупредить. Да и не смог бы. Сердечный приступ.

----------


## Pasha_49

А я просто смотрю передачу, есть что интересное посмотреть и по болеть за кого)
А плюс в это есть, для тех кто верит в них, и если для тех они гадают или предсказывают прошлое/будущее. У этих людей хоть надежда появляется, не зависимо правда про эти способности или нет. Они просто верят в экстрасенсов. Из этой передачи треть людей можно сразу убирать, у которых способностей напрочь нет, и они просто хорошие психологи. А остальные заставляют задуматься...

----------


## multiarc

> Видел сон. Человека, которого не знал. Он умер через месяц после этого. Я опоздал, не сумел предупредить.


На счёт снов : Александр Моисеевич Вейн "СОН - ТАЙНЫ И ПАРАДОКСЫ".
Специально для Вас залил [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]. Если в кратце не факт что этого человека Вы никогда не видели, тем более если он находится в зоне досягаемости, а скорее всего так, ибо Вы узнали о его смерти.

----------


## Banderlogen

*multiarc*, 



> это не просто другое восприятие (*по определению*), это ещё и использование каких-то мифических органов


но в определении не совсем так, там есть еще слово "или"



> Экстрасенсорное восприятие (экстрасенсо́рика) (от лат. extra — «сверх», «вне»; sensus — «чувство») — формы восприятия, использующее неизвестные (или кажущиеся таковыми) органы чувств и/*или* мало изученные механизмы восприятия

----------


## multiarc

> *multiarc*, 
> 
> но в определении не совсем так, там есть еще слово "или"


Механизмы восприятия предполагают связь с внешним миром хоть каким-либо образом, т.е. должно быть средство, так что никакого противоречия здесь нет.

----------


## vova230

> На счёт снов : Александр Моисеевич Вейн "СОН - ТАЙНЫ И ПАРАДОКСЫ".
> Специально для Вас залил [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]. Если в кратце не факт что этого человека Вы никогда не видели, тем более если он находится в зоне досягаемости, а скорее всего так, ибо Вы узнали о его смерти.


Зачем предполагать то, чего не было. Говорю ведь, что мы с ним даже не были знакомы. Просто я знал человека, который мог сообщить другому, который мог предупредить того, кто умер. Вот потому и не смог ничего, цепочка оказалась слишком длинной.
А был это отец того, кто третий по цепи. А родители бывают у всех, но я его не знал лично. И жил он от меня примерно за 800 км

----------


## multiarc

А вы книжку таки прочитайте. Вопросы, думаю отпадут.

----------


## Banderlogen

Связь с внешним миром осуществляется с помощью уже имеющихся органов, так что наличие "мифических органов" необязательно.

----------


## multiarc

Верно. Но наличие органов необходимо. Давайте не будем цепляться за слова =).

----------


## Asteriks

Добили вы меня своими ОРГАНАМИ. Наш мозг используется не на 100%, а именно он отвечает за "органы".

----------


## JAHolper

По тнт вообще ничему верить нельзя. =)
Помню маленький был, думал что там правду показывают... Обманщики они.

----------


## АВИАТОР

> По ТНТ вообще ничему верить нельзя


Согласен



> Видел сон.


У меня жена тоже видит "вещие" сны,в основном о родственниках,говорит утром,что-то с тем-то нехорошо--и правда.
Так что ЭТО есть

----------


## Sanych

Не, ну я понял одно из этой передачи. Есть люди которые действительно обладают даром особенным. Но есть и кучи желающих к ним примазаться.

----------


## Валекс

а может просто спросите у участника Битвы экстрасенсов.
По контракту я не имел права год после эфира рассказывать о том что там за кадром, но счас уже можно..

----------


## Sanych

А где гарантия что вы тот самый участник???

----------


## Mouse

> а может просто спросите у участника Битвы экстрасенсов.
> По контракту я не имел права год после эфира рассказывать о том что там за кадром, но счас уже можно..


Так поведайте нам правду. Я выслушаю всё без доказательств, т.к. верить или нет, это дело каждого, и зачастую, увидев все возможные доказательства, человек всё равно остаётя при своём мнении.

----------

